# BRIZVEGAS SNAPPER !!!



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Jebster & I fished the mouth of Brisbane River thats right the stinky old Brisbane River home of the PIRATE BREAM ( the ones with patch of toilet paper over there eye)or CHURCHILL BREAM( the ones with the turd hanging off there lip) feeding off luggage point sewerage pipe. NO the river has cleaned up heaps the river is producing some great juvenille Snapper. Jeb and I fish the wall with heaps of bust up on the light gear droped a 50+ squire off the yak taking a hook out but managed to land a couple around the 45cm mark fishing 1/6 jigheads gulp 3" minnows in pumpkinseed. cheers fishbrain


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice fishing there guys. Nice looking yak too


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

nice work there guys. by all reports there are plenty of quality squire and snapper around the brisvegas area this year. Just last night I saw a picture of my mate with a 7.7kg snapper caught on a SP at an undisclosed location within the last week. I will add for akff members though that it is popular destination within paddling distance frequented by a few of our members (Hiraedd and Redro included) 

He also mentioned he oftens sees a bloke with a beard out there in what he says is the same yak as mine (perception swing). Was saying the fella was out there the other day and was reeling in a nice fish when his other rod went off, arms and rods going everywhere but managed to land both fish - is it anyone on here??


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Mark my words, I WILL catch and land a 15+ pound Snapper out there one day.
Scotty, any chance you can get a scan of the pic and post it up here for us to drool over?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Gavin - heres a link to the thread on AusFish (it was 7.5kg not 7.7)

http://www.ausfish.com.au/cgi-ausfish/y ... 347917/0#0

and heres the photo (hopefully)

Dezza is a fellow geologist I work with up here, it was his mate that caught the big one. Put up a good fight by the sounds of things. As derrick said, its always the way - he's fished that reef SO many times and never caught anything that big out there...take your mate and he gets it first time around! Would be a great fish off the yak!!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

*deep sigh*
My precious, I'll have you one day.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Scotty beefs
Never fished Scarbough Reefs,but would like to maybe we could hook up for a fish soon. cheers fishbrain


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi fishbrain - sunshine coast is home but im based for work up in central queensland so i dont get down that way much. Unfortunately you'll probably be waiting a while for me to get down scarborough way, i'd love to especially with the snapper on the chew, but it won't be for a while. Best bet might be to keep an eye on the fishing trip section for Hiraedd or Redro or a few of the other guys which get out to the reef fairly often, they seem like an amiable enough bunch :wink:


----------



## fishgutz1969 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice fish ......


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

StevenM said:


> why are u bringing out old posts fishgutz?


 reckon you might see gutzy sell'n a Loon once he gets to 50 posts :shock: 
or he simply keeps hit'n the wrong buttons in the Deloraine :? DOC ....DOC!

*Life is too short to take forums seriously.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Great Scott!! :lol:


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Mmm, interesting - this "Redro" has been living in France for the last 4 years. Sadly I have not been on the water since then (apart from a brief trip back to Brisie 2 years ago). Unless there is another Redro - on the site now! I used to enjoy catching the odd squire though, when I was still living in Brisbane - never did quite make it into the snapper stakes!


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Nick!


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks forthe memories, Ross! Not so sure about the orange hat though. I miss the balmy waters of Queensland. How far this sport and this forum has come in 5 years - I just wish I lived nearer the sea now. No more fresh fish before breakfast now!

Gerard, good to see you are still about. Certainly have not seen you for a number of years now! I was back in Brisbane for a conference 2 years ago - and Ross kindly laid on a kayak for me - it was great to be out on the water with Ross and Tony again.

Cheers from France!


----------

